# collectd plugins in ports?



## estrabd (Aug 29, 2013)

I see collectd and collectd5, but are there any plugins (e.g., collectd-mysql, collectd-apache, etc) in there? I can't seem to locate them. If not, what canonical sources are used by those needing them in FreeBSDland?

Thank you,
Brett:stud


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you tried running `# make config` in the net-mgmt/collectd ports directory yet?

I'm not familiar with collectd, so this is only a rough guess, but seeing mentioning of things such as 'MySQL support', 'Nginx', 'PowerDNS', right down to Apache's mod_status and (cool!): APC UPS support (apcupsd) I'd say it's all included.

So to answer your question more officially: always _configure_ a port to check what is and isn't supported first.

Hope this helps.

And thanks for mentioning something which looks pretty impressive at first sight, I'm definitely going to check this one out.


----------



## estrabd (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, there you have it. Thanks!


----------



## eman de guzman (Feb 4, 2015)

I got the same issue here. How do you request that a package be built for missing plugins?

I know I can use ports to compile the rrd plugin together with collectd but we have a policy to use pkg only.


----------

